# Newborn residency visa requirements



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I just had my baby delivered in Dubai, completed all the steps (birth certificate, attestation, passport) but still not finished with the residency visa. Is it true that we need to show tenancy contract with 2 bedroom? Haven't check with the immigration though... But it worries me since i need to complete the visa within 120 days.

Thanks


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Once all the papers that are related to baby is done you need to go to immigration submit a request of new visa, of course after issuing a new passport for the baby. Also you have to have ejari attested contract , dewa bill , marriage certificate, salary certificate , along with babies papers. But ejari is a must they will not issue the contract without it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Many thanks Bigo, 

As for the tenancy contract, does it requires two bedroom or one bedroom is fine?


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

According to my info one bedroom is ok as long the lease is in your name or your husband/wife name. If its a company lased apartment then you need to add an NOC from the company as well.


Regards


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for resurrecting this thread, i thought this might be useful. I just finished my baby's visa :

Visa requirements :
- Labour contract as issued by ministry of labour
- Tenancy contract attested by EJARI 
- baby's original passport
- Parents Passport copy
- Photo of baby facing front, white background
- Marriage certificate attested by ministry of foreign affairs
- Salary certificate
- Parents Resident visa copy
- Original Birth certificate & translated and attested by ministry of health

Typing fee 380 dhs
EJARI attested tenancy contract 200 dhs
Labour contract stamp 130 dhs


----------

